# Brass Gauge setup blocks



## tvman44 (Dec 8, 2011)

Looking for a set of brass gauge setup blocks that start at 1/16" & up, all the ones I find start at 1/8" and up. If I could find a 1/16" I could add it to the sets I found. Anyone know where I can find such a animal? :smile:


----------



## tvman44 (Dec 8, 2011)

My luck, MLCS called this morning and said the brass set I ordered has been discontinued. So I ordered the Veritas set of 2" long starting at 1/16", guess they will have to do. :thumbsup:


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

tvman44 said:


> My luck, MLCS called this morning and said the brass set I ordered has been discontinued. So I ordered the Veritas set of 2" long starting at 1/16", guess they will have to do. :thumbsup:


Actually, that's not a bad set. In addition to the 1/16" block, there is a 1x2x3" block... neither of which are included in most of the brass setup kits. I have found both to be very handy. In a pinch, I've also used allen wrenches and drill bits for reference gauges. :smile:


----------



## tvman44 (Dec 8, 2011)

Actually, I can't wait for the set to arrive so I can try it out. Never thought of using allen wrenches. :thumbsup:


----------



## CafeenMan (Jan 13, 2015)

K&S rectangular brass tube if you don't need stuff that's accurate to .0001".

Look at the miniature rectangular tubes.

http://www.mcmaster.com/#standard-brass-hollow-tubing/=vhrzik


----------



## GerryB (Nov 5, 2008)

I find key stock from the local auto parts shop works fine for me. I got several sizes in 12 inch lengths for about $2.00 each or less.


----------

